# Quickcange Toolpost Tool Holders



## rhynardt (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi all
With the new vertical head on my mill i decided it was time to make a couple more toolholders for the chipmaster. 



Im starting off with this offcut i got somewhere



Cutting it to size on my ald Ajax powerhacksaw


----------



## kvt (Feb 27, 2016)

Another project for me as well but mine are a bit smaller.  Right now I am working on verifying my technique on a piece of 6061 Alum.  Then I will go for making out of something else.


----------



## rhynardt (Feb 27, 2016)

Goodluck with your toolholders kvt. They are really not difficult to make, just a fair bit of laying out and drilling. I'm almost done with the drilling of mine for the basic layout. Will post some pics of it soon so you can see what i mean


----------



## derf (Feb 27, 2016)

I made some once for my Aloris by starting out with a piece about 14" long. I cut the dovetail full length, then sliced them off into individual holders.


----------



## kvt (Feb 27, 2016)

Derf,   I was thinking of that after cutting the one as a test, it seems doing the setup for a longer piece would be better than many setups for small  pieces when it comes to doing dovetail cuts.


----------



## rhynardt (Feb 28, 2016)

It would have been ideal if i could do it that way. Unfortunately or maybe fotunately i will cut my surfaces with a normal endmill tilting the head. My head just cant tilt in x-axis

Here is a photo of the layout



Will take some photos of the drilled results later this morning


----------



## rhynardt (Feb 28, 2016)

Here are the drilled blocks



The big holes are the ends of the slots like so



I did 2 holders at a time : cut the middle section with an endmill and then the rest of the slot with a t-slot cutter i got second hand



Here is a family photo for todays session


----------



## Kennlindeman (Feb 29, 2016)

Looking good. I make about 10 of these holders last year. You going to start the important part now. You need to make sure the pitch between the groove are accurate as possible as the is where the gripping is done.


----------



## rhynardt (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks Kenn. It is where it gets interesting! Wish i had a DRO for the precise stuff.!


----------



## rhynardt (Mar 5, 2016)

Its weekend!!! So today i started to cut the V's that mates on the toolpost

I started off adjusting my new mill head to 45° to the table. Then i lined up the endmill with the predrilled holes and layout lines




Kept on increasing cutter depth with the knee untill i reached my layout lines and holes







Fitted the first one as a test and it seems like i got my math right!



Carried on milling all five holders to size and test fitted all of them. I cheated a bit so after the first holder i ganged them up in pairs to save a bit of time. 

Once that was done i tested fit on all the holders and it seems like all is good.

I decided to make a parting tool holder first. I think it came out as anticipated







Here it is doing a parting on a piece of scrap


----------



## Digitallad (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Rhynardt 
Super work! How did you get the dimensions for the lose that you needed to drill? I have a Bantam and it looks like it is the same tool holder.

Ps. Where in the country are you?

Regards
Paul


----------



## rhynardt (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Paul

Thanks for the compliments. I took 2 pieces of square keysteel and measured where the 2 corners were in comparison to the back and 2 sides. Used granite countertop and height scribe to mark each dimension off on a scrap piece of steel. I hope you understand.

Im in Swaziland

Regards


----------

